# Need sound for LGB Alco #2055



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

I scored a great deal on an LGB Diesel Alco #2055. I'd like to add sound to it. I am currently running all analog track power and will probably keep this setup for a long while, so no DCC.


I'm looking for decent sound for the least amount of money. I'm totally new to this and would love feedback. I tried reading most of the posts in this section to see what I can figure out but most of it is going over my head. I'm just so new to this.

Here are my quesitions? 
1) For an American Diesel, would my best bet be a PB-11? Can I get away with an older 2K2? only considering this if there is a $ savings
2) Is there a lot of computer interface work needed for setup? I worry because I only have Mac computers
3) Are sound-only boards the way to go? Or should I consider a motor/sound board? I'd rather go the cheaper route
4) Is installation generally straight forward or should I start researching manuals and threads?
5) Am I missing anything or not considering anything?

Thanks all for your help in advance!

Francis


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

I have an LGB Coca Cola analog Alco and wanted to do the same without modifying it to much. From the item number I am going to assume it has 3 wire motor blocks also. I ordered the OEM sound board from Train-Li. It was $99. The board will just drop in replace the one currently in the locomotive now. The speaker can be a Massoth 57mm speaker. The only issue I had was that the speaker was taller then the original (never saw OEM install) All I had to do was cut a line in the heat sink on the sound board and just bend a short section of the heat sink to not hit the speaker magnet. The reed board and cable are also available from Train-Li but have a longer lead time. I am still waiting for the reed board and cable for it.


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

Train-Li imports from here:


http://www.modell-land.de/soundplatine-diesellok-21552e101-p-5117.html

Also here:

http://www.modell-land-service.de/reedkontakt-20542a128-aster-p-7288.html
http://www.modell-land-service.de/anschlusskabel-reedkontakt-20542a711-aster-p-7496.html


*Loudspeaker 57mm Ø, 3Watt, 8 Ohm
24mm height, 24cm cable with plug for XLS/LS/S*

http://www.massoth.com/en/produkte/82410x0.en.php

All about LGB has the speaker.

Speaker would be good for any sound install as it fits perfectly.

2 LGB push on connectors also can be used for speaker connection to sound board. You can also solder it.


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

Greeeeaaat! Info thank you!!! 

Just a couple questions. 

1) So this board is a combo motor/sound board that replaces my current motor only board? 
2) Will the OEM sounds still produce bells and whistles even without the reed board? 
3) Train Li does not list the sound board so can I just email them with the link you provided? and they will custom order it? 

Thanks again! I will definitely go with this option


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The bell and whistle need the reeds for track magnet activation on DC. 
I have added glass reeds to the bottom of the motor block and the connector is wired with common center and outer pins are bell and whistle. 
Reeds must be Normally Open (NO). 

Train_li does have the modell-land link in the parts section. 
All Joanne needs is the part number and description to order parts. 20542-A128 is the reed sensor part number she needs.


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Dan. I made the order with Joane and the board should be coming in in the next 4 weeks.  

I was wondering, is there any volume control on the new board?


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

The volume control goes through the hole already in the top of you locomotive shell. Right behind the cab there's a square roof section that lifts off that currently has a 3 way switch and a hole. The new board will fill in the switch to be a 4 way (Off - Lights - Lights/Motor - Lights/Motor/Sound) The board also has capacitors for standing sounds while you stop the locomotive or change direction. If you have any more questions just message me and I can try to get you an answer.


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

I received most all the parts. I'm still waiting for the speaker to come in. I had a question, how do I install the mag reed? Does it go into the front or rear motor section? Also, allaboutlgb is ok of the recommended speaker, would this speaker work? I'm worried about the impedence only being 4 Ohms, does this matter? 

http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/h....html?osCsid=2b685d162b582be63a7119f3f2b107bd


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

Massoth makes a speaker that fits the OEM opening. All About LGB does sell this. You just need to cut a 2' section of the heat sink over the speaker in 3/4" and bend it as I found it hit the speaker. The original speaker must have had a smaller magnet. The Massoth one is the same as the speaker used in the MTS version and in an LGB Sumpter Valley. The reed board mounts in the rear truck from the bottom. The plug then pushes down from the top of the motor block and there is a wire holder. You will see the square section that holds the reed board and the slim opening at the top to allow the plug to show out the top.


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

Check out the last page...


http://www.gbdb.info/data/zeichnung/LGB/21552.pdf


Also the horn should sound then the magnet is on the engineers side. I had to flip the wires in my 3 wire cable to get the sounds on the right side. This doesn't make a difference if you don't use other reed activated sound locomotives.


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Did you have to modify the reed board? Mine does not fit. I must have ordered the wrong board. It does not fit in the square supports in the motor block and the arm does not align correctly with the plug slot on top of motor block. Is see how it should work but it does not fit. I ordered this part 


http://www.modell-land-service.de/r...-7288.html


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

Here is a picture. I fit it so the arm goes through the top plug slot, however you'll see that the rest of the board is skewed to one side.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11841976566


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

That pcb looks to be 90 degrees out. 
The reed switches are supposed to be alongside the wheels.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

And the notch in the PC board is for the axle gear.


----------



## Trijicon (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. I tried rearranging the board 90 degrees so the switches are parallel to the wheels and tried to line up the notch with the axle gear, but nothing lines up. I think its the wrong the board. I may have to drill into the motor box to get the arm through and file down some plastic to get the board flush. Arrghh I'd hate to do that.


----------

